

Ask HN: Advice for a career fair? - NTH

I will be going to this career fair on Saturday:<p>http://www.nextjump.com/sa500<p>I'm a senior in college. Any advice you have for how to interact with startups at career fairs? Is it particularly different from talking to a large company like MSFT or Google?
======
untitledwiz
I am a senior in college as well and I've found that the most successful way
to impress an engineer is 1) to show enthusiasm about the company, about
programming and technology in general and 2) ask well thought out questions
(research the company/startup prior to the fair by reading their developer
blog and ask insightful questions about the technology the company uses and
the design decisions they have made). This will most definitely impress the
engineer/recruiter and put your resume at the top ;)

